
Ruby 2.6.0 Released - sahin-boydas
https://www.ruby-lang.org/
======
cube2222
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18751823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18751823)

------
thelastidiot
What's Ruby's popularity these days? Genuinely curious to gauge the trend for
this language over Python and Javascript.

------
config_yml
Nice christmas present. Bundler is now finally a default gem :)

------
ddtaylor
Which should someone learn first, Ruby or Python?

~~~
black-tea
Neither. Learn an assembly language first and work your way up.

~~~
boffinism
Nah. Learn electronics and boolean logic and work your way up.

~~~
black-tea
No. That's not necessary. Assembly language is the simplest programming
language there is. It's not a joke and will save time later.

------
egze
Nice! Thanks, Ruby team!

